# Meet my new (and very first) tiel!



## Ozala (Jan 1, 2014)

I hadn't planned to get a tiel so soon -- the majority of my supplies are still being shipped. But I went over to the specialty bird store and I fell in love.

I don't know too much about colors/permutations, but he's beautiful (and most definitely male), around 2-3 years old. He's chilling in the new cage right now -- actually sleeping! I had to make a stop at Petco for a couple perches, toys, and some food, but he seems fairly settled in.

Oh, and his name...is Chocobo. <3


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

He's a gorgeous normal grey, so handsome! He looks like my very first 'tiel, too.  Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine1313 (Dec 18, 2013)

Congratulations!! He's beautiful!


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Adorable!!!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Definitely looks like a boy to me, so handsome!!  Congrats on your first tiel, some things are just meant to be


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Congrats! He is an absolutely stunning normal grey male  Seems like you were in the right place at the right time - and sounds like he needed a good home! Just look at that handsome crest


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ozala (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks, everyone! 

Everything has been great so far. He's really settled in, even danced a little to some trance (I'll post the video in the subforum) and started whistling not long ago. He knows the wolf whistle, which surprised me! Very much hand tamed and steps up perfectly. He's pretty much the perfect tiel for a newbie like me. He has had a couple cranky episodes where he got nippy, but not a big deal. I learned quickly that tiel bites don't hurt. I love him!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Awwe, he sounds adorable! Glad things are going perfectly for you two. 



Ozala said:


> I learned quickly that tiel bites don't hurt.


Hah, _they do_! It's the little nips or 'mock biting' you have experienced. _Real_ 'tiel bites hurt like a bee sting and draw blood, but I highly doubt you'll experience that with your little sweetie. (When I first brought Honey home she was scared and untamed, and sank her beak into my thumb the first chance she got. Luckily it was the first and only 'tiel bite I've experienced, so far...)


----------



## Leviathan (Sep 19, 2013)

He is so handsome, congrats with the new family member. :rofl:


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh wow he's gorgeous!!

Be careful with those tiel bites! They definitely have the potential to draw blood with their tiny beaks! My first tiel was a huge biter. He drew blood almost everytime he bit me, which was a lot (I blame it on my youthful persistance, but it all paid off in the end!)


----------



## chrisjfinlay (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow - 2-3 years old, and he's that relaxed with you already? You are a very lucky 'tiel owner in my experience! We got a normal grey male (and his yellow female partner) when he was 2 years old and he is not tame in the slightest 

Enjoy being part of a flock!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Congrats! What a cutie!


----------



## Ozala (Jan 1, 2014)

Hah, I stand corrected on those tiel bites, then.  That's why I joined the forums -- to learn from more experienced folks. And to show Chocobo off, of course!

First night went well. We went to bed around 10:00 (I fold early and I'm only 25. Old soul!) and at the recommendation of a friend who's had her tiel for 18 years, covered the cage except for one side. That side has my air purifier which emits a soft blue light. No night frights! She's also going to show me how to trim claws and beak, and how to pull a broken blood feather. 

Currently Chocobo is sharing my morning toast (the unbuttered crust only). <3


----------



## luckylucy123 (May 17, 2013)

Really lovely!! Looks like my 'tiel Zuzu


----------



## Ozala (Jan 1, 2014)

Chocobo is helping me level tonight.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

He's so handsome! Gotta love those boys and their distinguished, gentlemanly masks.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I can understand why you fell in love with this little adorable little guy-he is such a cutie and seems to be very happy with you in the pictures-Congrats! X x


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

He is so gorgeous! Is it just me or is his yellow face absolutely stunning? Its color is so rich!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's awesome that you have someone to mentor you! 

I'd be wary about beak trimming though. Typically, a healthy 'tiel with a varied diet and lots of toys to chew on doesn't need their beak trimmed. It's only when they're unwell or malnourished that the beak can overgrow and need trimming, and this should only be done by an experienced avian vet.


----------



## Ozala (Jan 1, 2014)

@Fredandiris: Yes, his coloration is very rich.  The yellow and red really pop.


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

He is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## naniandcourtney (Sep 9, 2013)

what a handsome boy!


----------



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

He's so cute! Could he be split pied maybe? Looks like he has a little white under those cheeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh my he's so handsome! Congratulations!!

and omg you play wow o.o

:tiel6:Tis:tiel3:
Sam & Blizzard


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

He's a beauty. It's nice that he is comfortable with people enough to sit on your finger and be out of his cage.


----------

